# 1:32nd scale Casey Jones and Sim Web



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Would love to see Scale Humans or someone do 1:32nd scale figures of both Casey leaning out of the cab and Sim Web for the cab of the Bowande ICRR 382 ten wheeler.  Mike


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Those LeMax Christmas figures are in 1/32 pretty much, maybe you could adapt some. SLM said they had 1/32 figures now, I have not looked yet though.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a pretty full plate so don't expect anything soon.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

With the advant of 3d printing, any sources for USA style engine crew? Something close, I can always change skin color on painted figures to model Sim. Supprised the 3d bandwagon hasn't jumped on with the new passenger cars for the 382/PRR G5 engine and proper USA train crew figures. Beyond my ablites to create, but seems an untapped market in gauge1/G scale. Most figures are Euro looking, especially the engine crews and railroad workers.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Mike:

Maybe something here will meet your needs. They are UK based but appear to ship to the US.

*Modelu - Finescale Figures*


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I have bought from Modelu, but then they were for UK locos!
Excellent quality of printing.
They do a service where you can go in and dress up and 'strike a pose' for him to scan you and print you in whatever scale you need to custom fit your needs.
I am sure that there must be people in the US who can offer a similar service.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I was hoping Scale Humans would do Casey and Sim for his 3d printed line. Even if just modeling another line, they have the typical look of a turn of the last century engine crew in the USA. Some of the body features would be a "Best Guess" since not many photos of Casey exhist that show all of him. From reading he was tall and lanky. A figure of him leaning out the cab window with his arm on the arm rest like the pic of him in 638(the Connie he ran for years), would be perfect. Sim, who survived has more pictures of him out there. Need him for the tender footplate with a shovel in his hand. No room in the cab for much else, probably only the upper half of Casey would fit. I could use the Scale Humans ET&WNC crew figures, its somewhat close if you dont know the either story well it would pass with some painting. Just have to request them in gauge 1 scale from Shapeways


----------

